# 2008301Rqs



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

I hate to even think about it, but we are discussing the sale of our 2008 301RQS. It is in EXCELLENT condition. I even think it still smells new inside! We have added some mods (not nearly as many other OBers). It has the slide cover, 6V batteries, trailer hitch (we use it for the bike rack), and a few more that slip my mind at the moment.

It has brand new Maxxis radial tires with E-rating. They have one trip on them so probably 1,000 miles at most. It would come with all the stuff pertaining to the trailer (tie downs, extension cords, etc.)

Anybody have a good idea on what to ask for it? We are trying to see if we are "underwater" on it. In "normal times" (who knows what that is now) I think we would be okay, but I don't want to try and sell it and still owe a lot!

So if I could hear your thoughts on pricing, that would be great. No the Suburban is not for sale. That one is my baby and will be with me for awhile longer!







Love the power!!

Azthroop (Jim)


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

Ok, pretty sad when I get the model wrong on my own trailer!! I meant a 31 RQS!!

Jim


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

I looked up the price in NADA.com. Not sure of all of the equipment, so picked the most typical. The price they show is $33,000. On rvt.com there is one for sale at $29,990 and another at $27,995. Hope you aren't upside down.


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

Bob in Virginia said:


> I looked up the price in NADA.com. Not sure of all of the equipment, so picked the most typical. The price they show is $33,000. On rvt.com there is one for sale at $29,990 and another at $27,995. Hope you aren't upside down.


Wow!! if that is what we could get, we are not upside down!! Thanks for the info! I will give it a try (NADA) and throw in all the stuff. I would take $27K in a heartbeat! I guess we put down more than I remembered.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

azthroop said:


> I looked up the price in NADA.com. Not sure of all of the equipment, so picked the most typical. The price they show is $33,000. On rvt.com there is one for sale at $29,990 and another at $27,995. Hope you aren't upside down.


Wow!! if that is what we could get, we are not upside down!! Thanks for the info! I will give it a try (NADA) and throw in all the stuff. I would take $27K in a heartbeat! I guess we put down more than I remembered.
[/quote]

We had a 31RQS as well, the 2005 model. Loved that TT!! It is now retired on a seasonal site with new owners looking over the ocean in Maine... Maybe I can do that too!! HA!

Private sale worked for us. We had to weed through a couple of people who thought our unit might be a distress sale or something. I laughed when I was offered $7K. Well... first, before I laughed and escorted him from the camper, I asked if he knew how much the 31RQS was worth, private sale. He said "yes, roughly", then I walked him to his vehicle.

Good luck with your sale. It is a great floor plan and worth every cent in my opinion!

Eric


----------



## Cheyenne (Oct 15, 2007)

Look on Ebay for prices. You'll see a lot of trailers for sale, at a lot of prices. The key is to see what prices people are actually bidding on. Sure there are trailers listed for high prices, but if you watch them the auctions will expire with no bids, and get relisted (it's free). Also, look at a large volume discount RV dealer's price - like Sample Dealer.

We sold our mint 31RQS spring '10 for around 21K after doing our homework, but we wanted to move it fairly quickly and got a reasonably good deal on it when we bought it. I made a website and marketed it pretty heavily and it took a several months. Your mileage may vary, and as a rule anything you sell in life is worth exactly what your buyer is willing to pay - so your goal is to find the buyer who values your trailer at the price you'd like to sell it for.

Hope things go well for you!!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

TIME OUT!!!

When using NADA.com, keep in mind it was designed for autos.

You cannot add all the features to add value, especially on an Outback.

They are built with all standard equipment, so you can't add that standard stuff when looking for a value.

Figures on a 2008 31RQS, it has a RETAIL of $18,980- $21,940. Most private sales would expect the lower number, if reconditioned by a dealer, the higher retail.

Trade value would obviously be less......


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> TIME OUT!!!
> 
> When using NADA.com, keep in mind it was designed for autos.
> 
> ...


All very true, heck when we purchased ours new in 08 we only paid 21,000.


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

Cheyenne said:


> Look on Ebay for prices. You'll see a lot of trailers for sale, at a lot of prices. The key is to see what prices people are actually bidding on. Sure there are trailers listed for high prices, but if you watch them the auctions will expire with no bids, and get relisted (it's free). Also, look at a large volume discount RV dealer's price - like Sample Dealer.
> 
> We sold our mint 31RQS spring '10 for around 21K after doing our homework, but we wanted to move it fairly quickly and got a reasonably good deal on it when we bought it. I made a website and marketed it pretty heavily and it took a several months. Your mileage may vary, and as a rule anything you sell in life is worth exactly what your buyer is willing to pay - so your goal is to find the buyer who values your trailer at the price you'd like to sell it for.
> 
> Hope things go well for you!!


I am hoping to get it washed and waxed this weekend and get it up for sale next week. Just need to make sure my crew (kids) are around to lend some elbow grease!


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

huntr70 said:


> TIME OUT!!!
> 
> When using NADA.com, keep in mind it was designed for autos.
> 
> ...


Okay, I really like the first numbers better!!







But realistically, you are probably in line with today's sales. The trailer had very limited use, in fact the tires are new only b/c the other developed cracks. They were hardly worn. I am hoping after the wash and wax that it will shine like new too. Not too many trailers, especially Outbacks in my area, so maybe that is a good thing!


----------

